# Ben Hill Co.



## gr8 8 (Aug 27, 2008)

Anyone around this area archery only for deer or just like to shoot 3d's? Myself and some friends have a small 3D range set up and like to shoot regularly. If anyone is intrested in having a little fun and lots of archery shooting PM me and I will let you know when and where. Shoot just about every weekend atleast , and couple times during the week after work.


----------



## gr8 8 (Sep 3, 2008)

Anybody even from around this area come on here?


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 3, 2008)

I live over in Irwin County around the Waterloo Area, me and my son have a few targets setup in the back yard to shoot at , it's a lot of fun to go out and shoot some after work.


----------



## dc410n1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, I used to live in Brooks. I now live in Effingham Co., job transfer. I hunted land off the old Quitman Hwy and was in a hunting club off hwy 84 just pass the bridge. I miss the big body weights in Brooks, coastal deer are smaller but there alot more of them. The coastal Islands...Blackbeard and Sapelo are beautiful and archery harvest rates run around 40% so not a bad trade-off. Good luck on the 08-09 season.


----------



## gr8 8 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Archery Deer*

Having any luck around here during archery season?


----------

